# Mahratta's Showcase: Gent, Belgium



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello all:

I visited a number of cities in Belgium, so I decided to start the photothreads for multiple cities at the same time. I'll be updating this thread along with the present one on Brussels. There will be more threads to come, too.

We took the intercity rail (very efficient and rather inexpensive) all around Belgium and the Netherlands. We stopped in Gent - here's the main station, Gent St. Pieters.










walking towards the Centrum












































More to come. Cheers.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice set of photos @Mahratta


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

I used to study in this city for 3 years. The city is very lifely with a lot of young people, bars, festivals, concerts,...

This is a very beautiful and tolerant city. In my opinion it´s a nicer place than the highly appreciated Bruges.


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice 



Vincedem said:


> This is a very beautiful and tolerant city. In my opinion it´s a nicer place than the highly appreciated Bruges.



You can expect a letter from Moenaert coming your way now.


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

Nice town!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks folks 



Vincedem said:


> I used to study in this city for 3 years. The city is very lifely with a lot of young people, bars, festivals, concerts,...
> 
> This is a very beautiful and tolerant city. In my opinion it´s a nicer place than the highly appreciated Bruges.


Ghent was a great city, in fact I preferred it to Bruges - it had a well-preserved historic centrum but did not have the tad of artificiality that I found in Bruges, or all the bloody tourists (I'm an anti-tourist type of tourist). Both were great, though 

more...


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice, feel free to post some more pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, more photos its needed  please


----------



## X38 (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice ! Please post them too on the Belgian Fotoforum !


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

The city looks so good!! :cheers:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a couple today...more tomorrow

X38 - Thanks! I'll start a couple of threads in the Fotoforum


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That´s a wonderful city that deserve a second visit because on the first one i just stayed there for 1/2 hours but i loved the city...such as the other Belgium citys that i visited and i´m looking forward to watch your pics of them


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

We climbed the Belfry and got a few shots of Gent from this breathtaking perspective...

































































:cheers:


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

amazing. those are really beautiful shots.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Breathtaking indeed!


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice! Now I really miss this city.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Still waiting for the Antwerp pics.....!


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ Apparently through time it has become completely impossible for you to take interest in any other Belgian city or town other than the one you live in :nuts: Just give the guy some time!

Mahratta, did you find the places & the snacks the people on the Belgian forum suggested to you? I hope you didn't find too many closed doors in Ghent: early august is when all the locals go on holidays and many bars and shops close for a week or two - because it's right after the july festival... I always find it a bit scary when I get home from vacation...

There are some really good pictures in this thread - and in the one you posted on Brussels too. Do you use an SLR, and if so: what type and what lens do you use?


----------

